# Spyder Web Targets



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey all,

We have been testing Spyder Web Targets for the last 5 months, have over 1000's of shot into them and they still seem brand new. 

Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I have the 2.0 (24" x 24") and though they are a little pricey, I love the target. I too have well over 1,000 shots into it and no bulge out the back side - nothing. My blunt point field tips only penetrate about 3-4" and almost literally fall out on their own when I grab them. True test will be a year from now when I have 3,000 - 5,000 shots into it!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I had the pleasure of meeting the inventor of the target at his plant in St. Joseph, MI last summer (He's a friend of Kozbow's).
I agree that the initial cost is a little steep, but if they hold up over the long run, they may end up being a real bargain. There's no question that they're the easiest arrow retrieving target out there.
Made in Michigan by George!:lol:

Big T


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I will not be the bearer of bad news! So let me say I have searched for target for price and quality for my customers. I might have found the right ones, on the first one of my testing was a bag 20x20" I have over 5000 shots into it, with bows and crossbows, with none sticking out the back. Unfortunely the maker cannot supply enough, demand is too much, for the amount of his material that he can get. He has also let me have a box target, they are heavy but also stops arrows. (66lbs) Both of these will last anyone a lifetime. It doesn't have the warranty that a big name like SpiderWeb has, but the price was sooo much less!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Non Typical said:
> 
> 
> > I will not be the bearer of bad news! So let me say I have searched for target for price and quality for my customers. I might have found the right ones, on the first one of my testing was a bag 20x20" I have over 5000 shots into it, with bows and crossbows, with none sticking out the back. Unfortunely the maker cannot supply enough, demand is too much, for the amount of his material that he can get. He has also let me have a box target, they are heavy but also stops arrows. (66lbs) Both of these will last anyone a lifetime. It doesn't have the warranty that a big name like SpiderWeb has, but the price was sooo much less!


I thought this was a thread about SpiderWeb targets.
Maybe you could take advantage of starting a thread about your favorite brand.:idea:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

WOW:sad:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

How does the spider web stand up to broadheads?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> How does the spider web stand up to broadheads?


Since they have a burlap type fabric cover I doubt they'd be suitable for BH. At least not the one I have.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

These targets are not at all designed for broadheads.

I have been fortunate to be able to shoot several of their prototypes over the past several years, including one of the first ones ever made.

My targets are all still like new and have thousands of arrows through them.

Whenever people stop by my house or cabin that are archery enthusiasts, I have them shoot the target and they cannot believe how it can stop an arrow, and how easy it is to remove them from the target.

I had once created a video of my 3 year old daughter (who is now 7) pulling arrows from it, while shooting my Hoyt set on 68 lbs. She could do it with ease.

If you are in the market for a great practice target and are planning on shooting a lot and keeping it for a long time, you cannot beat them!

Oh, and the best part - they are made in Michigan and manufactured 100% here, by the exact same people who have designed them, so every target that is produced is excellent quality and guaranteed to be first rate.


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

These targets are only for Field Tips. But with the price of BH, not many people actually use them that much.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

datplanet said:


> These targets are only for Field Tips. But with the price of BH, not many people actually use them that much.


 Didnt know they were FP only. Guess I'm in the minorty with BHs..

I've seen them at the local shop but never paid attention to the price.... How much are they on average??... Not that my Morrell or Blob will need replacement any time soon.


----------

